# Final 2007 Figures for Airports



## MrFSS (Aug 12, 2008)

2007 Busiest Airports of the world.

PASSENGERS

TRAFFIC MOVEMENTS


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 12, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> 2007 Busiest Airports of the world.


But they're only showing 30 airports...


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 12, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > 2007 Busiest Airports of the world.
> ...


Petaluma International Airport probably wouldn't make the list if they showed a 1000!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, it's the #1 busiest airport in, um, Petaluma!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aloha

Surprised we were not in the top 30 either.


----------



## saxman (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, my base JFK increased 17% in traffic!! Geeze, that tops everything. I love my base!


----------

